# Wheel Nut Torque



## alwaysared (Jan 28, 2018)

Does anyone know what the wheel nut torque setting is for my 1996 Fiat Ducato 1.9TD? I'm having trouble finding it. I always undo and retighten them after I've had tyres fitted at the tyre place. I didn't get round to it last year so I asked my son to come round and do them for me (I'm out of action at the moment) and he broke one knuckle bar then had to get a piece scaffolding on a wheel brace :mad2:
I was lucky I didn't have a puncture when out last year! So if you have your tyres changed or your wheels taken off make sure you undo and retighten them when you get home.

Regards,
Del


----------



## izwozral (Jan 28, 2018)

Not in your year range but this may be of some use? Torque Settings for | Pure Tyre 01603 462959


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 28, 2018)

*That is*



izwozral said:


> Not in your year range but this may be of some use? Torque Settings for | Pure Tyre 01603 462959



Really useful link

Thanks


----------



## Robmac (Jan 28, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Not in your year range but this may be of some use? Torque Settings for | Pure Tyre 01603 462959



Great stuff Ral.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 28, 2018)

Had a garage put wheel nuts on tapers out once. Luckily I spotted it straight away. Bosses reaction was "YTS lad".  Shrugged his shoulders and walked off. Always check your wheel nuts!!!

Richard


----------



## harrow (Jan 28, 2018)

another one that might help,

https://blobs.continental-tires.com...0e98145e9a3/download-torque-settings-data.pdf

:wave:


----------



## maingate (Jan 28, 2018)

You could ask on here.

Ducato - The FIAT Forum


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 28, 2018)

perhaps not totally accurate, but as a guide, my 2016 fiat on 16 inch steel wheels has a torque of 150nms.

This is stated in my hand book. Hope it helps.

Davy


----------



## flyby (Jan 28, 2018)

160 180 nm


----------



## chrismilo (Jan 28, 2018)

Wheel Nut Torque sounds like CBT or something out An S & M movie
Not sure I need my Nuts torqued they are just fine not working anymore :lol-049:


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 29, 2018)

*Correction*

I must apologise as I have just checked the memos on my phone where I store details such as axle weights, tyre pressures etc, and find to my dismay that the torque should be 180nm.

I was so sure that it was 150 that I didn’t double check. My apologies again, something learnt by me also.

Davy


----------



## Stumpie (Aug 15, 2018)

*Wheel nut torque - Fiat based*



flyby said:


> 160 180 nm



Thanks this agrees with the numbers I had from the local fiat garage by phone this morning. (It took them some time to find the data... so make a note somewhere in case you need it quickly!)

It was:
180nm for 16 inch wheels and
160nm for 15 inch wheels (which is what I have).

Anyone know of a sensibly priced torque wrench for home checking / after 30 miles or so?  I was taught to tighten as tight as you coudl go by hand but apparently that's old-fashioned now and needs the torque checking!?!

Happy Driving!


----------



## R0B (Aug 15, 2018)

Stumpie said:


> Thanks this agrees with the numbers I had from the local fiat garage by phone this morning. (It took them some time to find the data... so make a note somewhere in case you need it quickly!)
> 
> It was:
> 180nm for 16 inch wheels and
> ...



I was taught to use a tape measure to get a good approximation - a bit like this but before Newton metres YouTube

We can all torque the torque, but how many of us worque the worque?  ;-)


----------



## witzend (Aug 15, 2018)

Stumpie said:


> Anyone know of a sensibly priced torque wrench for home checking / after 30 miles or so?  I was taught to tighten as tight as you coudl go by hand but apparently that's old-fashioned now and needs the torque checking!?!  Happy Driving!



Some thing like this will do the JOB


----------



## colinm (Aug 15, 2018)

Stumpie said:


> I was taught to tighten as tight as you coudl go by hand but apparently that's old-fashioned now and needs the torque checking!?!
> 
> Happy Driving!




Tighten them till the thread strips, then back off half a turn, what could go wrong! :dance:


----------



## winks (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a Teng Tools torque wrench which was donated by my nephew and I leave it set to 180nM which is correct for 16'' steel wheels. 

I have used it for breaking the wheel nuts as well, although some people frown on this as bad practice. You're probably better using breaker bar for the job I suppose but there again, how often are you buggering about with wheel nuts?

Cheers

H


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 15, 2018)

winks said:


> I have a Teng Tools torque wrench which was donated by my nephew and I leave it set to 180nM which is correct for 16'' steel wheels.
> 
> I have used it for breaking the wheel nuts as well, although some people frown on this as bad practice. You're probably better using breaker bar for the job I suppose but there again, how often are you buggering about with wheel nuts?
> 
> ...




Tut, tut, tut Mr H      :rolleyes2:        i`m astounded and flabbergasted      :scared:        you know full well you shouldn`t use a torque wrench for undoing the wheel nuts        :mad1:


----------



## witzend (Aug 15, 2018)

winks said:


> I have a Teng Tools torque wrench and I leave it set to 180nM which is correct for 16'' steel wheels. H



Not the best practice as the spring lose's tension over time and the setting changes thats why commercial garages have them calibrated regulary


----------



## Byronic (Aug 15, 2018)

If you are going to retorque your nuts because you suspect someone has 
overtorqued with an airgun or size 13 boot, then you should slacken them 
off first and then retorque. Not much use torqueing to say a correct 150Nm 
if the spanner monkey previously tightened them to 1000Nm. As said a retorque 
recheck after 50km running.

I read somewhere years ago that a survey showed that the major cause of
wheel detachment on lorries was the not carrying out the recheck after 50kms. 
Probably applies equally to other vehicles.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 15, 2018)

***** said:


> I always re torque and I have found that sometimes a re torgue is required more than once before the nut settles!



You might be aware that sometimes when wheels are freshly painted mounting them too soon
after the painting can be bad news. The wheels get torqued the paint dries & reduces in 
thickness, result..... the nuts are slackened off.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 15, 2018)

***** said:


> Never used freshly painted wheels, even when I worked for the largest semi trailer manufacture in the UK.
> Wheels were stored for days/ weeks before fitting, and had previously come in from suppliers, and ready painted silver.



Yes but were you aware of this, being in the business? I picked up on this somewhere, more than
30 years ago wondered if it was universally acknowledged. Does seem a realistic proposition,
I'd take a guess that some truck operators paint and tart up their own wheels when they think
they need it?


----------



## Tbear (Aug 15, 2018)

I have had a S-T300W Torque Wrench Beam Type 1/2" Square Drive 0- 300Nm Tool 460mm Length  | eBay or very similar one for over 40 yrs. I a sure many will scoff at it as being inaccurate but I have found it much better than a blast with a compressed air gun. The Zero moved a little a few years ago when I put my whole weight on it to undo a wheel nut on the car which had been put on by the experts at the garage.

Richard


----------



## Byronic (Aug 15, 2018)

Can be recalibrated.... for a price.


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 15, 2018)

***** said:


> A long time ago, I had tyres fitted by a Kwik Fit Centre and when I returned home I tried to loosen the wheel note so I could re tighten to torque.
> The vehicle had locking wheel nuts and I could not remove one nut.
> I returned to the garage and even they couldn't and it had to be cut off!
> The consequence of air guns!



Same thing happened to my mate recently but on his Audi it had locking nuts and the tool for them round straight off!



winks said:


> I have a Teng Tools torque wrench which was donated by my nephew and I leave it set to 180nM which is correct for 16'' steel wheels.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



You should never leave a torque wrench tightened up, always back off the setting back to zero, has pointed out by Witzend they loose their tension and are then virtually no better than a breaker bar (like the one you should be using to undo the nuts )

Regards,
Del


----------



## winks (Aug 15, 2018)

Bollocking accepted Del.:bow:

Just looked though and it seems I don't leave the thing set but it is backed off to zero and the torque setting for my nuts:rolleyes2: is written on it.

Cheers

H


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 16, 2018)

winks said:


> Bollocking accepted Del.:bow:
> 
> Just looked though and it seems I don't leave the thing set but it is backed off to zero and the torque setting for my nuts:rolleyes2: is written on it.
> 
> ...



No bollocking intended, just passing on the wisdom from my mechanics era 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Tbear (Aug 16, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Can be recalibrated.... for a price.



I'm guessing that I could buy ten new ones for the price

Richard


----------



## runnach (Aug 16, 2018)

Tbear said:


> I'm guessing that I could buy ten new ones for the price
> 
> Richard



Not only that be re calibrating yourself to understand that there Newtons malarkey instead of lbs 

RE air guns, Ed China was weaving his magic on an old car the other night and made a point of telling viewers not to use an air gun on re tightening pointless tale I cant remember the car an old TR6 with alloys I think

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Aug 16, 2018)

Tbear said:


> I'm guessing that I could buy ten new ones for the price
> 
> Richard



£ 17 comes to mind probably not including p&p.
Not worth it for a Halfords £20 job. But for a serious amateur/pro
tool? Some of the quality wrenches come with a certificate of
accuracy, wouldn't pay to bugger up one of those.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 16, 2018)

Byronic said:


> £ 17 comes to mind probably not including p&p.
> Not worth it for a Halfords £20 job. But for a serious amateur/pro
> tool? Some of the quality wrenches come with a certificate of
> accuracy, wouldn't pay to bugger up one of those.



I've been meaning to get one for a while now. To be honest, I've often not returned to a garage to get the nuts re-torqued as they advise, laziness more than anything.

This thread has prompted me to get one though, so I have just ordered one of these;

Silverline 633567 Torque Wrench 1/2 inch Drive 28-210 Nm: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Ok, it's low end, but the reviews are very good, including somebody who has taken the trouble to guage it against a professional one so I deem it as probably worthy of giving me some peace of mind.

Next order will be a decent breaker bar.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 16, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I've been meaning to get one for a while now. To be honest, I've often not returned to a garage to get the nuts re-torqued as they advise, laziness more than anything.
> 
> This thread has prompted me to get one though, so I have just ordered one of these;
> 
> ...




A real experienced pro mechanic will tell you that he can get nearer to the correct torque
without a torque wrench than someone will with a cheap job. But as I say to them, for the
amateur such as myself a cheap torque wrench with reasonably favourable reviews is better than guessing.
When I get some fastener that refuses to budge as a last resort I sacrifice a socket by welding 
it on to a 50x50mm RHS bar, doesn't flex as the standard breaker bars tend to. There's no
springiness just a clean crack as the rusty fastener loosens


----------



## runnach (Aug 16, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I've been meaning to get one for a while now. To be honest, I've often not returned to a garage to get the nuts re-torqued as they advise, laziness more than anything.
> 
> This thread has prompted me to get one though, so I have just ordered one of these;
> 
> ...



As good as anything Rob, our lads in the garages always favoured Britool and Snap on ..but again you have to read into it . Snap on they were using daily, not occasional use and more pertinent were allowed as young apprentices to pay so much per week. The vans the reps travelled about in were the old Mercs great for a camper conversion ! ( I would love one despite my opinion of Merc commercials) lifetime guarantee too.

The fun and games started re calibration we as a company went the route of BS5750 ISO9002 and part of that is calibrating tools and equipment every 12 months

The conclusion as amateurs or keen DIY ers only so much we can do Perfect engineering good practice is one thing doing it is far more difficult 
Channa


----------



## Byronic (Aug 16, 2018)

channa said:


> As good as anything Rob, our lads in the garages always favoured Britool and Snap on ..but again you have to read into it . Snap on they were using daily, not occasional use and more pertinent were allowed as young apprentices to pay so much per week. The vans the reps travelled about in were the old Mercs great for a camper conversion ! ( I would love one despite my opinion of Merc commercials) lifetime guarantee too.
> 
> The fun and games started re calibration we as a company went the route of BS5750 ISO9002 and part of that is calibrating tools and equipment every 12 months
> 
> ...




My van is the Snapon model of yore. I bought the odd tool off the Snapon and Mactool franchise van chaps.
They told me the only reason they were divesting themselves of the Merc. vans was the coming into 
being of the LEZ and other impending draconian legislation. 2013 was the last year Merc. imported
the Type 2  into the UK. Mechanically the van changed in major ways from 1986 to 2013, high end
electronics (with the usual problems), more power options very different beast to my 1990 model. 
The reputation for ruggedness went. Simplicity is what the Snapon boys and myself wanted. The 
body shape stayed much the same.


----------



## runnach (Aug 16, 2018)

Byronic said:


> My van is the Snapon model of yore. I bought the odd tool off the Snapon and Mactool franchise van chaps.
> They told me the only reason they were divesting themselves of the Merc. vans was the coming into
> being of the LEZ and other impending draconian legislation. 2013 was the last year Merc. imported
> the Type 2  into the UK. Mechanically the van changed in major ways from 1986 to 2013, high end
> ...



IMHO Mercedes changed what wasn't broken( Ok the market forced them to change with the idea of LEZ)

One of my larger customers was Lane Logisitics had a fleet of Actros tractor units hence they dealt with me, I was renting them units when theirs were off the road with electronic problems

Strange as it may seem though the 7.5 tonners customers loved and some specifically asked especially if going abroad ."plodders" but reliable the general opinion
Leyland daf popular too Volvo had no payload yet the bigger tractor units the Volvos people loved FH16,s Leyland space cabs and the Scanias ,,,,Despite my ramblings,it is interesting how the perception of Mercedes significantly differs between the truck lads and car buyers

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Aug 16, 2018)

channa said:


> IMHO Mercedes changed what wasn't broken( Ok the market forced them to change with the idea of LEZ)
> 
> One of my larger customers was Lane Logisitics had a fleet of Actros tractor units hence they dealt with me, I was renting them units when theirs were off the road with electronic problems
> 
> ...



The best thing in the Mercedes type 2 was the om 364 engine. It couldn't be economically 
developed to comply with Euro 2 and beyond, hence end of the road for the old dog.
A completely new engine was introduced in 1994 to fulfil the future Euro requirements.
But the worst aspect of the Type 2 was continued with, virtually unchanged, ie the bloody rust
prone body. However it was in LWB form, the biggest panel van available, a major reason
for campervan conversion of course.
Damn rain, At the moment I'm self fitting new tyres to it, not easy work, doesn't fit the garage! 
In between downpours I'm resorting to typing a surfeit of crap on the site !!


----------



## Tbear (Aug 17, 2018)

Byronic said:


> £ 17 comes to mind probably not including p&p.
> Not worth it for a Halfords £20 job. But for a serious amateur/pro
> tool? Some of the quality wrenches come with a certificate of
> accuracy, wouldn't pay to bugger up one of those.



If you buy expensive £20 ones which can be re calibrated with ease then it may be feasible but the cheap ones that rely on the bar bending would have to have to be tested across the range and a bespoke scale made for them. Mention Bespoke to a manufacturer and you add zeros to the price. Much easier to look and see how far out the zero is and add or subtract it from result. Not a practice I would use in high end engineering but happy to use it on the wheel nuts of the old bangers I tend to drive. Not had a wheel I have put on come off yet! 

Richard


----------



## eddyt (Aug 17, 2018)

Tbear said:


> If you buy expensive £20 ones which can be re calibrated with ease then it may be feasible but the cheap ones that rely on the bar bending would have to have to be tested across the range and a bespoke scale made for them. Mention Bespoke to a manufacturer and you add zeros to the price. Much easier to look and see how far out the zero is and add or subtract it from result. Not a practice I would use in high end engineering but happy to use it on the wheel nuts of the old bangers I tend to drive. Not had a wheel I have put on come off yet!
> 
> Richard



hi
   its 160nm or 180nm for a M16 wheel bolt.


----------

